# Early 1900’s bicycle frame and wooden rim? Please help me find out more information about this antique frame.



## Greg.antiques (Sep 28, 2021)

House was built in 1891 and is still there to this day. There was a frame found there with a “AMERICAN FLYER” badge on the front. It was also found with this wooden frame rim. All I could find is a bad


----------



## Greg.antiques (Sep 28, 2021)

All I could find is a bad... Cut me off but badge that's said Louisville cycle and American flyer in Louisville, KY badge on the internet but it doesn't look like my badge. Any more information about this frame and wheel would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 28, 2021)

The bike is much later than the wheel/hub. Looks to be about a 41 Snyder(Rollfast). The hub early 1900's.


----------



## manuel rivera (Sep 28, 2021)

I agree with fordmike,  early 1900s hub and early 1940s frame.


----------



## Greg.antiques (Sep 28, 2021)

Ok thank you. I have seen bikes like the Sydney you said have like the same design in frame but never saw that badge before with like the lightning bolts above and below the American flyer writing


----------



## mike j (Sep 28, 2021)

I think that hub is a 1901 Morrow, 02 & 03 had a hinged arm.


----------



## Greg.antiques (Sep 28, 2021)

Do you know around how Mich they could be worth or where to find information like that out?


----------



## Greg.antiques (Sep 28, 2021)

Thank you to everyone that replied or replies in advance!


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Sep 28, 2021)

Could be late 1930’s with the straight down tube; (no built-in stops for drop stand?).
Do you see any of those other threads about posting _*serial*_ *numbers*?








						Don't Grind Off the Original Paint to See the Serial Number | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					

It's a pet peeve of mine. Many times, I'll see that the serial number on an otherwise nice original paint frame has had the paint ground off by sandpaper or a file to more easily reveal it. Is it REALLY that important to see it so clearly? You can usually make it out anyway, but now the paint is...




					thecabe.com
				



Most Snyder-Rollfast American Flyer head badges have a different “AF” design; (and totally different from the A&S built bikes).
Welcome to the CABE!


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 28, 2021)

Archie Sturmer said:


> Could be late 1930’s with the straight down tube.
> Do you know the thing about serial numbers?



You're right. I totally missed that.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Oct 3, 2021)

If you post for sale, you might separate the two different era items; and be sure to review the *rules* for selling. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/sell-trade-bicycle-parts-accessories-ephemera-rules.32869/


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 3, 2021)

Ad Art


----------

